# Carmy's going to be outnumbered by the boys soon! (puppy pic heavy)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thought I'd do a bit of an early introduction. Little man will be coming home in about 4 weeks  It's a B litter, and right now we are thinking his name will be Boaz. But we are open to suggestions!

Breed from the kennel von der Quellwasser (Zuchtmiete): Max ze Stribrneho kamene and Elza z Klidkova dvora ? working-dog

Litter of 13, with 5 males. Not sure which he is. There is one black&tan/possibly bicolor and 4 sables. (All photos are property of the breeder)

Victor

Quellwasser B litter male - Victor by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Romeo

Quellwasser B litter male - Romeo by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Kilo

Quellwasser B litter male - Kilo by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And my two favorites so far (even though I'm really not supposed to be basing anything on looks whatsoever)

Alpha

Quellwasser B litter male - Alpha by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And Bravo :wub:

Quellwasser B litter male - Bravo by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Crossing my fingers that the next month flies by!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful pups! Congratulations!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwwwwwww!

Can you believe those tiny furry hippos will grow into German Shepherds? :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Awwwwwwww!
> 
> Can you believe those tiny furry hippos will grow into German Shepherds? :wub:


They really do look like baby hippos!  Especially Bravo in the last picture with those little ears. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wow, you really will have your hands full!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Awww!! They're all so cute!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm so jealous! My pup won't be ready for 7 weeks!

I look forward to your updates!!


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

Ahhh, the third picture is too cute ! I love pictures of pups with their tongues poking out 

All of them are incredibly adorable, the only reason I would lean more towards the sables myself is because I'm absolutely in love with their coats and dream of one day introducing one to my family. It can wait though, one pup is enough for us... and we haven't even brought her home yet !

Any of them would be a wonderful addition to your family though, congratulations ! Can't wait to see more pics :wub:
​


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just retuned to enjoy again and reread... Litter of 13!  Holy moly!
Any pics of the whole bunch?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm sure Carma will keep those boys in place.. LOL Gorgeous & congratulations.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Boys are the way to go! Can't wait to see him in a few more weeks!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are little piggies! So cute!! :wub:

Blade 
Blaze
Bane
Bolt
Bandit
Baron
Bones
Bullet
Bacchus
Bastian
Balto
Baltazaar
Banner
Barret
Bishop
Boss
Bond
Binx
Bomber
Branson
Burton
Briggs
Bolton
Benoit
Bran
Bronn
Baratheon
Boromir
Bentley
Bezoar
Beric
Benjen
Barristan
Baneberry
Barruffio
Brody
Bellamy
Byrnison
Bengal
Baldor
Barach
Belemir
Brego
Braga


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is Christina and Sean's litter, correct? I've heard good things! Congrats!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!! So happy for you!  I love looking back at pictures af Titan when he was a baby bear ^_^


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



wildo said:


> This is Christina and Sean's litter, correct? I've heard good things! Congrats!


Yes it is! I'm really excited. Getting super impatient and counting the days now, lol.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! I'm really excited. Getting super impatient and counting the days now, lol.


I'm going out to meet her (and her dogs!) soon now that she lives a bit closer. I'm pretty pumped about it...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

wildo said:


> I'm going out to meet her (and her dogs!) soon now that she lives a bit closer. I'm pretty pumped about it...


I'm looking at the weekend of the 19th to grab the monster. I was trying to convince Jason to make a training day of it! lol.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting. We're getting a pup soon from a Stribrneho kamene dam


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! Can't wait!  You better bring him to NY soon so I can see him!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Interesting. We're getting a pup soon from a Stribrneho kamene dam


Out of Queen? She's a half sibling to my puppy's sire.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Out of Queen? She's a half sibling to my puppy's sire.


Yup, out of Queen. What made you go with that litter, what can you say about these lines?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Yup, out of Queen. What made you go with that litter, what can you say about these lines?


I wanted size, high drive and good amount of aggression in my next puppy, and both parents have it, especially Max. Max is also a half sibling to the sire of my boyfriend's dog, through Ellute, and I really like everything that his dog brings to the table as well. Really good hunt drive, strong fight, big grips. 

Mostly, this breeder does extensive puppy foundation before they're even ready to go home, and I really like the idea of knowing that much more about their possible drives/personalities to make a good match for what I'm looking for in a puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bouncer
Berlioz
Baloo
Bagheera
Bartholomew
Beast
Bruton
Buck


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I just retuned to enjoy again and reread... Litter of 13!  Holy moly!
> Any pics of the whole bunch?


Even better...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203967355373319&set=vb.1505642299&type=3&theater


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow another! Can't wait to see the photos to come!

Wheres Tulah been?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Tulah was actually placed with my friend's family. She had some conflicts in my home and placing her was in her best interest. They're right up the road from me basically so it's working out really well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Awwwwwwww!
> 
> Can you believe those tiny furry hippos will grow into German Shepherds? :wub:


Hahah little hippos.. But they really are adorable.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Yay!!! Can't wait! You better bring him to NY soon so I can see him!


 you're in NY? where?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Even better...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203967355373319&set=vb.1505642299&type=3&theater


Hehehe... Breeder needs some heavy duty earplugs! :wild:

I like how the French bulldog breeder thought there was something wrong with them :rofl:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Hehehe... Breeder needs some heavy duty earplugs! :wild:
> 
> I like how the French bulldog breeder thought there was something wrong with them :rofl:


LOL that seriously cracked me up.

Pile!

6/19/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awww!!! Cant wait to see the little guy!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Very exciting news! Can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

The babies tonight. First time eating their dinner out of the pool. That's what I call food drive!

The boy who might be mine is the one who is zoomed in at the end, underneath the rest of the puppies, lol.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=662682383817958&set=vb.644481545638042&type=2&theater


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pool of scary sharks!


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations! Our Max ze stribrneho kamene (Art) baby girl is the sweetest, smartest, and most biddable dog we've ever owned. Very happy for you.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, congratulations! I can't believe I didn't see this thread or know that you were getting a puppy out of that litter until now.

They're adorable, I've totally been Facebook stalking that whole litter like crazy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

New pics!!!! 6 weeks old already!

Victor

Victor 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Victor 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Romeo

Romeo 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Romeo 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Kilo

Kilo 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Kilo 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Alpha

Alpha 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Alpha 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And Bravo 

Bravo 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Bravo 6 weeks by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

I can't wait!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I saw these on FB. Super cute!

Do you know which is yours yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see him grow up and work with you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alpha. :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I saw these on FB. Super cute!
> 
> Do you know which is yours yet?
> 
> ...


I don't yet! The breeder will have their general selections done by 7 weeks old, and I'll be heading out next weekend for my own input. The waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

OMG. They are adorable!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

There is something about the look in Kilo's eyes that draws me in... LOL Puppy love I guess... :wub:


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Curious about the names. Usually they all start with the same letter.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

DobbyDad said:


> Curious about the names. Usually they all start with the same letter.


Its a B litter, so their registered names will be with B's. The breeder chose these names just for record keeping purposes before they go to their new homes.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Announcements are being made! 

So excited for you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Announcements are being made!
> 
> So excited for you!!
> 
> ...


I believe we have decided on mine too, but waiting until some more "official" announcements are made before publicizing 

One week from today I'll be with him!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Boaz and I are on our way home 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Boaz and I are on our way home
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Too cute! Congrats! You got the puppy you wanted!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yay! I somehow figured that was you on FB. Congrats!!

Let the fun begin!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:happyboogie: Congratulations!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats! He's adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... adorable.


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to the world and to your new home from your half sister, Furie von der Traumwolfen!

He is so precious!  Love the Max (Art) babies!


----------

